# Quick Reply Smilies and Editor Font Size



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 12, 2010)

Added Smilies to the Quick Reply and increased font size in the Editor windows.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet.

No more memorizing the smileys!


----------



## etexas (Jan 12, 2010)

Rich rocks the house!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 12, 2010)

Rich, I don't know how you find the time to do all this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Berean (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks! Rich is da man!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Mushroom (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, Rich.

But I still can't find the 'boot to the head' smiley!


----------



## Berean (Jan 12, 2010)

Michael Doyle said:


>


 
Michael, how did you get your banana to dance? Most have been frozen here for some time. Did you bring your own banana?


----------



## Edward (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice. Thanks.


----------

